# Sticky  Found a pigeon? Here are some basic needs



## maryco

Here are some basic needs for a healthy pigeon temporarily in your care:

*Water:*
1. Fresh water (change it twice a day or more if it gets dirty quickly, this is especially for birds in a cage) 
The water must be 1.5 inches deep min. so the pigeon can drink properly, pigeons suck the water up unlike other birds so it must be deep enough to be able to do so. 
*Using a heavy dish in the cage is a good tip to remember since pigeons are famous for spilling their dishes. Same goes for the food but most importantly the water.


*Feed:*
A pigeon or dove seed mix is most preferable but if not available then wild bird seed with a wider variety of seed like milo, millet, wheat, corn, black oil sunflower seeds..etc would be suitable. Other seeds/grains or legumes can be added to the wild bird seed mix like: dry whole lentils, pearl barley, unpopped pop corn, sesame seeds, flax seed, dry rolled oats, split peas and the like since pigeon prefer this and it also keeps them full longer.

*Snacks and fattening seeds:*
For pigeons who are a bit underweight, adding more fatty/oily seeds to the mix is a good idea to quickly fatten them up.
Here are some suggestions: Raw peanuts (NOT roasted or salted), black oil sunflower seeds, shelled sunflower seeds (raw and without salt), hemp seed, safflower, whole corn, flax seed..etc.
Adding a drop of corn, sunflower or peanut oils (not canola or vegetable) to the seed mix to coat will also add some fat into the diet. 

*Grit:*
Grit is not necessary and pigeons can go without as I found in my experiences but they do enjoy it and it aids in the digestion of seed. It also offers a good source of calcium and minerals. 
Pigeon grit is called "red grit" or "red cross grit" and is not the fine black and white sand like grit that is for canaries and other little birds.
A local pigeon fancier or pigeon person could probably supply you with some grit as it is usually sold in large bags at the feed stores (40-50 lb)

Here is a link with a picture of the pigeon grit:
http://www.a1grit.com/pigeon.htm

*Supplements:*
If the pigeon is out of direct sunlight then he will be unable to produce Vitamin D 3 so a supplement which contains vitamin D3 will be necessary. (Prime by Hagens is a good product and is found at petsmart)
-A probiotic powder (the human type is fine from a health food store) in the water or on the feed will increase the good gut flora in the system and keep the pigeon in top condition.
-A drop of ACV (Apple Cider vinegar) can be put in the fresh drinking water once a week (dose: 1 tbsp/gallon of water) to prevent cocci, canker and sour crop/candida from developing.


*Temporary Pigeon housing:*
A pet carrier is a good place to house the pigeon temporarily, the bigger the better of course. A rabbit cage or the like are also good ideas for temporary housing.
Line the bottom of the cage/carrier with newspaper or flyers then some paper towel on top.
Changing the paper twice a day or so is best to keep the pigeon clean and prevent him from stepping in his droppings.

Refer to this post as well about Basic pet pigeon needs for additional info.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8752&referrerid=636

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bustergates

*I didn't see crushed walnuts.*

Are walnuts okay for pigeons to eat?


----------



## Beaker

your picture (site) of the grit is not working...can you tell me the size range that I should supply to the pigeons..


----------



## Pidgey

About half the size of a pea (like split peas) and smaller but not so small as regular sand.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

d_tidswell said:


> i need help.. lol i need to speak to someone one on one! i found a baby pigeon and i really dont know what to do for it. i want to keep it and raise it but i will need a lot of advice! can you help me? [email protected]


There's really no need to go through email unless you just WANT to......there's LOTS of help right here at your finger tips.
How old is the baby? Can you tell us where you are in case there's a member close by that can help? We probably need a moderator to move this to it's own thread.......I'll go see what I can do and who I can find on line.


----------

